# [SOLVED] mini wireless keyboard dongle



## drmax

Hello. I have a mini wireless keyboard that run on 2.4 htz and have misplaced the little dongle. So will any replacement dongle due? Blue tooth is not the same, right? Any advise would be appreciated. DM


----------



## WereBo

*Re: mini wireless keyboard dongle*

Hi drmax :wave:

Sad to say, the dongles are 'keyed' to the specific keyboard and/or mouse, otherwise there would be great conflicts if an office full of PCs started typing on each others screens.


----------



## drmax

*Re: mini wireless keyboard dongle*



WereBo said:


> Hi drmax :wave:
> 
> Sad to say, the dongles are 'keyed' to the specific keyboard and/or mouse, otherwise there would be great conflicts if an office full of PCs started typing on each others screens.


i just found this. have a read....
FAQ--Rii Mini wireless keyboard-mouse combo Mini Mouse and keyboard Remote mouse and keyboard Wireless mouse and keyboard Riitek
(is also my keyboard)


----------



## WereBo

*Re: mini wireless keyboard dongle*

Aaaahhh well found, excellent! It appears to vary not only between manufacturers, but the individual models too - When I had a Logitech k'board/mouse set some years ago, I accidentally broke the dongle and Logitech informed me it's a complete new set. Ditto with Mrs WereBo's MS desk-set.

Glad you got it sorted though and thanks for letting us know


----------



## drmax

*Re: mini wireless keyboard dongle*



WereBo said:


> Aaaahhh well found, excellent! It appears to vary not only between manufacturers, but the individual models too - When I had a Logitech k'board/mouse set some years ago, I accidentally broke the dongle and Logitech informed me it's a complete new set. Ditto with Mrs WereBo's MS desk-set.
> 
> Glad you got it sorted though and thanks for letting us know


Company sending me one for free. I'll let you know how it works. Nice if it works out. Take care...


----------



## WereBo

*Re: mini wireless keyboard dongle*

And you too :wink:


----------



## drmax

*Re: mini wireless keyboard dongle*

update...the person sent me and entire new keyboard! ok, with that said that new dongle does NOT hook up with the old keyboard and apparently no way to make this happen. Just wanted to make sure you knew this and you were correct. Maybe the old dongle will show up. Next time I'll get something that works on blue tooth so i will have a bit more flexibility.
DM


----------



## WereBo

That's the beauty of Bluetooth, the units can be 'paired' to each other, making for a lot simpler life :grin:

Glad you got it sorted though, and with minimal expense


----------

